# Gyms in Altrincham / Sale



## rhubarb (May 4, 2008)

Calling all Northern Monkeys,

Can anyone recommend a decent gym around my neck of the woods. Currently i am training at LA Fitness in Sale and have been for a while but recently I have been getting increasingly frustrated at the lack of kit, particularly on legs day. No calf machines, Hack Squat or decent hamstring curl machine. I have been training there for about the last year or so and generally have found it a nice place to train (good members and staff - they even let my GF in a couple of times for free) but thought it might be worth looking at other options.

I live in Altrincham but would travel for a decent workout. Not really bothered about any the fluffy stuff - pools and saunas etc, just a gym with a decent atmosphere and good kit that will help me make good gains.

Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Olympic Gym

Legh St

Eccles

0161 707 7030

Only 15mins from your's,see the website under my signature


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

agree with the above

theres a total fitness in altrincham at the back of the faulkners (near sainsburys i think) not sure if it's much kop though

or travel a bit further and go to the one on the bypass in handforth which from what i hear is much kop


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

total fitness isn't too bad in alty, it's a 12 month contract though, and the changing facilities are a bit basic. It's got most things you need though. be sure to negotiate a good deal.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Olympic Gym - bloody ace place! :thumb:

No contracts. You can either pay on a daily, weekly or monthly basis. Which ever suits you best. We like you to train these because you like it and not because we're taking money out of your bank account every month!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Total fitness around Yorkshire is very good so i would recomend for you. As for the comment about sp**** changing rooms, it doesn't appear to be the case over here, we got 4 sunbends, many showers, huge changing place, sauna.. etc..


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I used to PT at LA Fitness in Sale. I have never seen such a woefully ill equipped gym in all my life. For what is supposed to be the companies flagship club, it was truly pitiful.

Get to Paul's gym in Eccles. well worth the drive. If you love driving, pop over to our place too. :tongue:


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

If you join Total Fitness you've got one in Sale which ive never been to so cant comment on but you'll also have membership to the one in Handforth which is where I go and is absolutely rammed full of equipment. Its like a Gold's gym.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

me and greg go to the total fitness in alty. i like it


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

What happened to cosmos in sale [walton park]

When i lived in Manchester that was a hardcore gym.

Other than that, the Olympic is a proper gym as is Kerry Kayes gym [betta bodies]


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

also another decent gym is Hard labour in Warrington, which isn't that far away either just jump on the motorway M56 up to the M6 at junction 20 and get off at Junction 21 and drive down the A57... if you do a search in google for hard labour gym you will get the address..

there is no membership and it's £2.00 a session you may be able to pay a weekly amount.. I only train there 2 days of the week so wouldn't know about weekly price... but the kit is decent heavy duty and there are stacks of weight and equipment.. I highly recommend it.. I travel from St Helens to get to this gym so I travel roughly the same distance as you, even though there is a gym of sorts opposite my house...all so there are all sorts of blokes train there all shapes and sizes all ages and everyone is fine, it's a good atmosphere......


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Other than that, the Olympic is a proper gym as is Kerry Kayes gym [betta bodies]


if we're talking of driving from altrincham/sale to denton then i'll suggest powermill in middleton as well


----------



## rhubarb (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the posts.

Paul, had a look at your site and the pics of Olympic look just the ticket so will definitely be paying you a visit. MMorpheus, i sometimes work in the hospital at Warrington and i will give it a go on your recommendation, it also looks the nuts and the fact that you aren't tied into huge contracts and can just turn up and pay per session makes both places a massive draw.

Will investigate the TF at Handforth too, but depends on the cost i guess.

Nine Pack...thanks for your opinion on Sales LA - it's an interesting comment from someone who used to work there. I thought it was just me being an awkward, moaning b'stard lol!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I am Paul's much better looking other half.....the one WITHOUT the facial hair:lol:

Looks like you could do a gym tour! We go up to NP's once a week for a change of scenery and he plays at our house!


----------



## James21 (Feb 24, 2008)

webby said:


> If you join Total Fitness you've got one in Sale which ive never been to so cant comment on but you'll also have membership to the one in Handforth which is where I go and is absolutely rammed full of equipment. Its like a Gold's gym.


Thats where i go to, it is a good gym, plenty of equipment, i go first thing in the morning so its nice and empty, its awful going straight from work at around 5pm you can not get on anything!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i go to that one sometimes first thing too. all the resistance stuff is free


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

Get in Cosmos...proper old school and full of people that simply want to train!


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

James21 said:


> Thats where i go to, it is a good gym, plenty of equipment, i go first thing in the morning so its nice and empty, its awful going straight from work at around 5pm you can not get on anything!


I used to think that but its actually not bad at 5pm. It starts getting really busy from 5:30 onwards so you can get the main part of your session out of the way before the pretty boys turn up.


----------

